# .17 wsr



## Kyjthomps (Feb 10, 2017)

My cousin just won a .17 wsr last night at a banquet and wants to use it for coyotes. I know it's a small caliber for coyotes. What's the best grain to use and any tips would be nice. Read to shoot at 100 yards or less and must hit vital area or must not shoot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Never heard of it. Maybe .17 WSM? If so, it's good beyond 100 yards. Either 20 or 25 grain bullets.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I never heard of it either Glen, thats why I didnt reply earlier when I read this. hell they are coming out with so many .17 now I cant keep up with them, lol


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

According to google there is 17hmr and 17wsm .. the latter shoots a 20 gr bullet about 3000fps compared to 2550 for the hmr with a 17 grainer . Either spells dead to a gopher within 150 yds . Apparently the wsm is a touch better in slight wind than the hmr , ammo price is very comparable . But maybe there is a wsr ??


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

They are coming out with lead free wsm. 15 gr. 3300 fps.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> They are coming out with lead free wsm. 15 gr. 3300 fps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


Whats the name pf the company? I will never buy from any company that produces a product to acquiesce with with a few to disseminate the rights of many.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't know but I'm sure it's to give Comiefornia residents something to use. Somebody has to help them.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyjthomps (Feb 10, 2017)

Yeah it's a WSR my bad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Again,,,, "I will never buy from any company that produces a product to acquiesce with a few to disseminate the rights of many."


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Still never heard of it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think his key board doesnt have a M, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

wsr = ( Winchester Small Rifle ) primers I thought...


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> wsr = ( Winchester Small Rifle ) primers I thought...


 Guess I am old, I remember a 1898 WSR lever action, but then it stood for Winchester Short Rifle.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Larry said:


> Guess I am old, I remember a 1898 WSR lever action, but then it stood for Winchester Short Rifle.


 your right about the first part...Larry lol. The "92" Winchester short rifle was chambered for .357 Mag. and 44 Rem. Mag. Now if Youngdon chimes in and says he's never heard of a .17 wsr. that will equal over three hundred and seventy five years of combined knowledge... ????.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Larry said:


> Again,,,, "I will never buy from any company that produces a product to acquiesce with a few to disseminate the rights of many."


Your loss I guess, as I have found that the Hornady 120gr GMX lead free rounds shoot very well from my 6.5 creed, and from what I have been reading, carry acceptable energy into the target with deeper penetration and less fragmentation.

Performance wise, it doesn't seem to bad to me.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Larry said:


> Whats the name pf the company? I will never buy from any company that produces a product to acquiesce with with a few to disseminate the rights of many.


Just for your own info:

http://www.leadfreehunting.com/buynow/

What company are you buying ammo from? Almost every ammunition manufacturer or bullet manufacturer is offering lead free bullets.


----------

